# Bored, depressed + unmotivated at uni



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm bored, depressed and unmotivated and can't find the motivation to get any coursework done, just feel too depressed, anyone else depressed and lonely? Everyone else seems to look happy.


----------



## AnnikaC (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, 
hang in there! 'm a first year dentistry student so school work and marks for me are vital. Like you, I also struggle with SA at uni, but the way I find in coping and not letting it affect my course work is to define the distinction between SOCIAL and ACADEMIC. 
Pyshologically, I define lectures and anything to do with my course as the most comfortable and 'safe' place to be in terms of confidence and interacting with people (yet, many would still consider that as extremely shy, but I know that it is good for me at least) and anything social . . . I recoil from and 'allow' my SA to be more prevalent if that prevents it from overflowing into what really matters: my future. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, at times SA controls us. I think to put a rein on my sanity is achieved by having control over my schoolwork. In looking at it scientifically, in socialising there are too many variables that we, as the subject, can ultimately control. In schoolwork we can (to a large degree) dictate how, when and where we do it; and therefore invest a lot more of ourselves and our time into refining things that WE CAN control - rather than something that tilts our emotional orbits into a dizzying tailspin, and thereby cause great distress. 

Also looking it in this way, might help (I know it does for me at times!): friends are transient, your career is (potentially) life. Thus, what you do with your life will determine what friends/relationships/lifestyle you have. I see my future as a much more brighter place than it is now - so I put the effort in to get there are as soon as possible! 

So, do a little bit of school work (whether that be as little as going over lectures notes for 10 minutes in the evening, or putting in a few hours on some assignments on the weekends), set small goals etc such as 'Today I will read this chapter' or 'Today I will write 500 words' and so on. It will get better. 

Be strong, and I hope I helped in any way. I very much know how you are feeling. 
A xx


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

It's super hard for me to find the motivation to do my work as well. But I agree with what AnnikaC said, especially that friends are often temporary, your career is potentially for life. Just have to tough it out somehow. One more thing I would like to add, you said "Everyone else seems to look happy". "Seems" is the important word here. I'm sure you seem perfectly happy, or at least content to other people too. It's not like people go about their daily tasks and stop for a good cry during the lunch break or tell about their deepest problems to the person that sits next to them. I personally believe that EVERY single person has problems in his life, no matter how happy he looks. Some just handle that better than others.


----------

